# a question of arms...



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I have heard of two different types of afx armatures referred to as "mean green". 

One is the type with bright green tips and green wire that commonly comes in non mag chassis....

The second is much rarer (it seems to me), having sort of olive green tips, and copper windings. I have three of these, which showed up randomly in eBay clunker purchases. Two in non mags and one in a mag, with a broken off clip showing that the gearplate at least was originally a flamethrower...

One of these is the fastest arm in my collection, owing at least partly to the fact that someone before me epoxied the windings and balanced it. 

So...

Which of these is really a "mean green", and what exactly is so "mean" about it??


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

The green/green would be your factory motor. The green motors are of a lower ohm rating than a mag-trac red motor. The green motors ohm around 5.5-6.2 ohms. The AFX red motors will ohm around 14.5-15.5.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the true "mean greens" ohm around 6, regular arms ohm between 15 and 17.
hojoe


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Your link doesn't work Joe...but thanks

The other perplexing thing is, while one is super fast, two are dogs...

They have the same brushes (wizzard) and strong magnets, new shoes, etc, but they run weak, especially down the far side of the track. Its like they don't get enough juice... But they are clean and everything... I don't get it...&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try this one...


http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-thunderjet-500-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Try this one...
> 
> 
> http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-thunderjet-500-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx


That's the one. Thanks scman, I don't know what was wrong with mine.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

If a red tip gold wire afx arm ohms 22 on three poles what would u do with that arm that appears to be over wound from the factory?A second flaw arm that i came across was a American line green tip gold wire arm that ohms 5.5 on two poles and around 18 on the third pole.what would you do with these arms?Is there anyone who know what cars red devil originally came out of?:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Those arms have a broken wire somewhere, I would use the blanks and rewind them! The red motors came in the AFX Magnatraction chassis.........


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Mean Green
OHM Range: 6.0 - 6.5
Green or Copper Wire with Green Tips

It's a nickname.
most AFX chassis (nonmag) came with a Green Tip Green Wire.
AML seperate upgrade part Green Tip Copper wire

Both usually have LOW ohm rating compared to other stock pancakes.

try this recipe in Magna Traction

AFX top plate (greentip green wire)
JL or AW magnets (xtraction)
in a magnatraction chassis. (I didn't have this when I grew up)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You can differentiate the AFX gold green and the AML copper green by the subtle difference in the wire and paint color . My experience was that the quality of the AML gold wire green tips was pretty sketchy. After coming back to slots, I bought half a dozen for some experimentation. Most were poorly balanced, several had off center and or cupped comm plates. More than half ran TOO hot, even with clean power and regardless of what magnets you threw at them. I had one good one from that lot. 

I had a little better luck with AML green/greens, about a half and half deal if memory serves. At the time, it eventually became more productive and affordable to source used arms through full chassis auction lots. My personal stock favorite has always been the early AFX 6 ohm green wind red tipped unit. 

Pound for pound if you want a good/special crank, go Yellow Jacket, and remember to send Jim your cores!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Pound for pound if you want a good/special crank, go Yellow Jacket, and remember to send Jim your cores![/QUOTE]
Bill,
Pound for pound Jim Is the man. You are right A legend right up there with Kemp & La-ganke arms. If you need to go though 6 to get one good Arm Jims prices can`t be beat. 
SJJ


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all.

I have gotten the chassis with the "dogs" to run reasonably well, but they are still not great.

Where might one locate one of these "yellow jacket" arms?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Right here! Gimme a shout when you want, I can give you some info and choices first. I will also need some info from you, i.e.: your racing application. Thanks!!

Jim Sgrig


----------

